# Cruze manual shift rattle in 1 and 2nd gear



## 4L4N (Jan 12, 2011)

Where are your RPM's when you shift?


----------



## sjoebergs (Apr 17, 2011)

When the rattle occurs my RPM's are between 1800 and 3000 (diesel engine).


----------



## sjoebergs (Apr 17, 2011)

Talked to Chevrolet (dealer) today and took a ride with a mechanic in order to "show" the problem. The mechanic did agree that the rattle is real ( a problem ) and that he would expect the drive shaft to be the sinner. So a trip to the grease pit next friday...


----------



## erlindbl (Apr 12, 2011)

Wish we could get the diesel here.....


----------



## sjoebergs (Apr 17, 2011)

Got the car back from repair. Now running smooth. Driveshaft off then back on solved the rattle problem.


----------

